# Jeep Wrangler



## corykap12 (Jun 23, 2012)

*URGENT !!! FOR SALE !!!*

2002 LOADED CUSTOM JEEP WRANGLER X - $7,850! Only 62,000 miles on this baby. 33' Mickey Thompson Tires (only a few thousand miles on these tires, look almost new) with 3' lift and a TeraFlex suspension. Tuffy lock box in the back, middle console, and for the sound deck. Tuffy locks over the door pins as well. Half doors are on currently but the Full doors are included as well. Soft top, Bikini Top, and Cage Top are all included too. It'll be hard for you to find a Jeep like this that will turn heads everywhere you go! Only needs a new front bumper, a couple hundred bucks worth, very minimal. Clean Title! It's hard to see it go as it's been so much fun but I know you'll enjoy it as much as I have! Info: [email protected]


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you have this posted om RME?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Really???

You joined just to post this up, here? Please use the services of your local CraigsList or Kijiji or similar classifieds ... 

Thread closed.


----------

